# Any fans of Project X: Love Potion Disaster?



## Muscle Monster Metro (Jan 19, 2018)

I was planning on doing a adventure rp similar to that but you know adding enemies and bosses of my design while also mixing up a story of my own. You'd be free to make your own OC  or play one of the characters from the game like Tails, Amy, Blaze, and Rogue. If you feel interested in roleplaying with me please don't be afraid to send me a private message or post your reply below. Also we can either roleplay here or on discord if you'd wish.


----------

